

Easy way to make backup of Linux server in a minute - starsheep
http://bitcalm.com?link=18&utm_source=Hacker&utm_medium=Link&utm_campaign=Link%20%2B%20Hacker%20%2B%2016.01

======
Alupis
I see they transfer the data over SSL/TLS to Amazon's S3, but it appears the
data is not encrypted prior-or-after the transfer -- meaning Amazon and/or
BitCalm.com has access to your data.

It should do client-side encryption of the data, then send it over SSL/TLS to
Amazon S3.

